# Use water from Betta bowls to start cycling???



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

My wife has two Betta bowls about a gallon each. The ammonia in them is .5 Could that water be used to start the cycling?

Do the essential bacteria in a bottle from the pet stores really help the process along?

Thanks, Smokey

Hey Bandit, I wanna get off the computer to work on the tank, but I'm learnin' so much here...LOl


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Water holds very little valuable bacteria(why we can change so much water and not destroy our tanks systems).
The bottled bacterias are very controversial, but many have had faster cycles using them.Make sure if you go this route you use TSS(Tetra Safe Start) or Dr. Tims One and Only.Those are two that have decent track records.Also check expiration date on bottle and get freshest one there is,and follow directions!
Good luck and keep asking!
So much to learn and so much help available(feel like a junkie sometimes !)


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Bandit,
For our sake we're glad that you don't listen to your own signature. Your involvement with this site has helped us and I'm sure many others. 
You may regret that "keep askin" statement...

Thanks to you and all active on this site, Smokey


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No regrets!Once you know some stuff it seems simple,getting to know stuff ?Not so simple,that's what this site is all about;people helping people(and fish?).The water with ammonia may be a source of ammonia ,but no where near as powerful as bottled ammonia.search FW forum for fishless cycle,good stuff.
Her you go
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I read the fishless cycle before and I'll read it again now. I think that it would be good experience to get a good understanding of the whole nitrogen cycle but, my wife wants fish in the tank NOW. I'm tryin' to slow her down.

Oh crap she just read this and told me to put LOL behind the NOW...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html
This would be the "fish in" cycle process.Long story short ,don't let ammonia or nitrites go above 1ppm without water changes.Many still cycle fish in so if done properly you could still do alright.Exposure to ammonia and nitrite may cause problems with life span or disease resistance,but if manged properly could still be satifactory to many.You will need to test daily and be prepared for waterchanges.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Best way to start your cycle is to buy ammonia. Best place is Ace hardware. The ammonia can not contain any suffocates, dyes and fragrances. Best way to tell is to shake it and if it bubbles it does not work. I just started my cycle in my two tanks and it takes around 2-3 weeks, I am almost done and it is day 14.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am with everyone else on the fishless cycling, but my concern ( as always) is the bettas. You say one gallon bowls, are these heated, filtered, planted or covered? They should be all four to be honest. Give them boys some room to move and they will reward you with hours of activity.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you find ammonia and shake it and you see bubbles, doasn't exactly mean it is no good. Even plain water in a bottle will bubble. The difference is how long the bubbles remain. If they go away in a few seconds, then you're okay. It is when they stay that you're not good.


----------

